# October Acquisitions



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll go ahead and start it this month. Received my J Press 3/2 sack in the mail today:



fit pic:



very obviously going to have to let out the sleeves (they're 24" and I wear 25", but I have a bit over an inch of excess), but the shirt sleeves are a touch too long, so it makes it look worse than it is. You can't tell from this photo, but I'm also going to need the waist taken in a bit. Before I get banned for suggesting taking in the waist on a Press sack, the waist on my Corbin is 20". This is 21.75". To say the waist area looks voluminous on me would be a significant understatement- having it taken down to 20" will make it look reasonable lol. The shoulders and length are fine, so I'm going to do what it takes to make it work - basically all the dimensions aside from sleeve and waist are the same as the Corbin, so I'm taking both to my tailor and telling home to basically copy the Corbin.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Half of these came in September, but I was too lazy to take pictures.

LE oxford guest towels. I have the matching shower curtain as well, which I love. Now, if only I could purchase matching oxford sheets, a navy wool comforter, and some silk repp stripe pajamas, I could feel trad even when I'm sleeping.


Neat-patterned socks from PRL. Each pair came with a pair of navy socks, because you obviously can never have too many navy socks.


Dragonfly brooch from Brooks Brothers for the lady on our six-year anniversary.


And last, a pair of bleeding patch madras trousers from the great Eljo's. I bought these back when it was still summer, but they only got delivered tonight. The fly ends just under my eyebrows, so I am, of course, quite satisfied.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF: awesome blazer and I completely agree with your waist decision - we can get a little crazy on the trad board here, it makes sense to tweak it to fit. I know when I was buying sacks from BB in the 80s and early 90s, they had to "take in the waist a bit" on every single one. 

Spin: I love everything. I had a pair of RL oxford sheets years ago and (as embarrassing as it is to admit this), it did feel kinda Trad to sleep on the same material as my OCBD. (And yes, I know there are several jokes that could follow that line.) The brooch is really nice (I've bought some vintage jewelry for my girlfriend over the years as she loves it and, away from the marque stuff, it is very reasonably priced). And those pants have Spin written all over them and I bet OF is a bit jealous.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I NEED THOSE PANTS.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I NEED THOSE PANTS.


I had that feeling - they have you written all over them.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

New kicks from the Shoebank.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## darkmark (Feb 11, 2014)

How has your luck been from the shoebank? Have you been able to spot the flaw(s)? I always get ready to put something in the cart, but get worried the defect will be super noticeable.

Nice pickup by the way!



L-feld said:


> New kicks from the Shoebank.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF: awesome blazer and I completely agree with your waist decision - we can get a little crazy on the trad board here, it makes sense to tweak it to fit. I know when I was buying sacks from BB in the 80s and early 90s, they had to "take in the waist a bit" on every single one.


The good news is, I took it to my tailor today and when he pinned it back the jacket looked amazing, plus he thinks he has about 1.25"-1.5" to work with in the sleeves, and I only need an inch. Super excited. He also swapped the top and bottom buttons on my Corbin, so now the one with the enamel knocked off is hidden by the roll of the lapel.

Sorry in advance for the big post...

Big mail haul today. First, BB 346 bow ties (can we tell I like the yellow/navy combos and repp stripes?):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4BCC-97FB-12D94F180EEC_zpsqu8qafvo.jpg.html

Just for fun, all my BB 346's, just because I now have BB#1-5:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-436A-B3F4-157C91A3DC73_zpsf2zdozbd.jpg.html

Not really trad, but I got a new Coach flat wallet, because my other cheap no-name finally gave out on me:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4C75-804C-99537FD8D466_zpsg6b2zxmk.jpg.html

Finally, Mavest Harris Tweed 3/2 sportcoat with a beautiful pattern and neat tagging:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-410A-B782-2D56A623FE71_zpscnqqkq2b.jpg.html
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4FD8-831C-07AE158276A7_zpsmnqlrdli.jpg.html

kind of snug (the bagginess of the chinos make it look worse than it is), but I'm going to see if my tailor can let out the waist a bit:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4E27-8C2A-24CCB2220056_zpstmgyvf8c.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

To my inexpert eye, it is on the short side, OF.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> To my inexpert eye, it is on the short side, OF.


Eh, I think it'll look much better with slimmer pants (i.e., the chinos I normally wear- these have a significantly wider leg). It's 30" from the bottom of the collar, so it's on the shorter end of my acceptable range of 30"-31" (my sweet spot seems to be 30.5"- which is my Lands End British Tweed and Corbin are), but it still covers my rear completely and falls between the base of my thumb and the middle knuckle.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF: glad the tailoring is going to work - as I mentioned, every sack I've ever owned has had to have the waist suppressed, not to make it skinny, but to make it not tent like on my narrow frame. The bow ties are outstanding (I love that you have #1 - #5). That jacket, though, is awesome. It is great that it appears only partially lined - which will make it much easier to wear in our over-heated-indoor society.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

A couple of ebay purchases.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Just arrived.
My new pair of Loake Hyde boots.



Bought from the ebay store of a small, family owned shoe shop in Blackburn, Lancashire. Not just 4000 holes there.
Turton's National Shoe Service.
And at a significant discount to what Herring, Pediwear and Loake themselves charge. £190 as opposed to £230.
Free shipping and arrived quickly, along with a letter addressed to me, thanking me for the purchase, and signed by R. Turton.



Now to break them in around the ankles.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Those boots look great! Congratulations!


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Picked up a nice pair of Alden 974 Shell Cordovan Bal Wingtips at the GW yesterday...they just happen to be my size! Biggest score of my short but fully entrenched thrifting career...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Wasn't necessarily planning on getting these, but I made an offer and the seller countered close enough for me to justify it (compared to retail on these and what black watch trousers generally run for, I got an absolute bargain, relatively speaking). To go with my Bills Christmas cords, NWT Bills in black watch. Christmas season is gonna be fun this year :biggrin::

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4F8B-AE39-AAB7ADD49671_zps7akxbc2q.jpg.html


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Like the pants.

I also agree on the waist decision. I generally have mine taken in a bit as well. I think it enhances the overall look and doesn't really diminish the overall tradliness, IMO.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Like the pants.
> 
> I also agree on the waist decision. I generally have mine taken in a bit as well. I think it enhances the overall look and doesn't really diminish the overall tradliness, IMO.


Thanks! And yeah, if the fit when my tailor pinned it back was any indication the jacket is going to be one of my favorites.

got these in the mail today, not really trad, but more prep I guess. Lands End fleece on left, Lands End down on right:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-46A3-9F13-80F67CFAC1D3_zpsyxl0me8r.jpg.html

fleece vests have always been infinitely useful to me as a layer piece, but this is my first down vest. It looked pretty good over my Norwegian and Shetland though, so it'll get use


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ran across some Bill's Khakis in a local store today at $19.99 per pair. Did several double takes. Picked up three pair for me, three for my brother, and two for my Dad.















Sadly all they had in my size and flat front were M3s so I don't have the more traditional style. If I lose 10 pounds or so I will be back there for some more!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

jamz said:


> Ran across some Bill's Khakis in a local store today at $19.99 per pair. Did several double takes. Picked up three pair for me, three for my brother, and two for my Dad.
> 
> View attachment 12878
> View attachment 12879
> ...


Which store and location? And did they have any chamois that you saw?


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

Marden's in South Portland Maine. Same place has $13.00 CT shirts. I didn't see any chamois!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Liked those AE frankenshoes I bought last year enough that I upgraded to a better-fitting and nicer pair from Rancourt:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I had been thinking about ordering some custom brown pebble Leeds perhaps with a rubber sole. Thankfully, I was perusing the BB sale and found these on sale for $146. Quite a haircut off the AE custom fee, so I can live without the storm welt.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

My meager acquisitions for the month. Four pair of clearance Pantharellas and a new navy sweatshirt. I sent my Seamaster off for service as it has been ailing for quite a while. The estimate came back at just north of $1000 :crazy:. Slightly over what I had budgeted for, so I guess that will wait until next year.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

LL Bean Blucher Mocs.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got my Orvis 3/2 in today. Marginally big in the shoulders and I may have it taken in a touch, but I like it:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4182-ACFB-A96DB5241FC9_zpsz0idgr7y.jpg.html

This thing seriously looks almost unworn. Contrary to the listing, the jacket does have tagging- including the sales tag for $165 in one of the pockets. Strangely enough, it's tagged as a 42R, but Im normally a 38R- goes to show that the measurements are what actually matters. The jacket is "cut in USA of US materials, sewn in Mexico", and is a 45/55 wool/poly blend. Part of me was hoping it was 100% wool, but since this is my first wool/poly blazer, it'll make for an excellent travel jacket.

edit: if any one is interested, this is the tagging. Anyone have any ideas as to the general date of this jacket?
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4512-9529-F26CBB719506_zpsfzw0ss1i.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

As you say, the shoulders are only marginally big. I'm not sure it's even worth fussing about, frankly, especially if you're using this mainly for travel. Otherwise, it looks spot on, to me. Weird about the tagged sizing though--that is quite a difference!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been an advocate for Old Navy on this forum many times as I believe that with some thoughtful shopping, there is very good value to be had in Old Navy. To proved those aren't just words, below are my recent Old Navy acquisitions.

The 100% cotton sweatshirt, looks and feels very 1950s and, based on my past experience with Old Navy, I am confident it will hold up well for many washings and many years. It cost $14 on sale.

The sneakers were a WTF purchase because, by buying them, they (combined with my girlfriend's purchases) got us free shipping, so while they shows a price of $17.50 on sale on my invoice, they really only cost me $10.50. I love their color and herringbone texture. They feel very Chuck Taylor-like, but these might or might not hold up well - time will tell.

Both have a very vintage / Trad vibe with the sweatshirt looking very Ivy. For someone who works from home - like me - and doesn't want to sit around in my better / more expensive clothes, these are great options.

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo1-15_zpsf062d644.jpg.html

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo3-10_zps3f68dd97.jpg.html

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo2-15_zps79fde4a8.jpg.html

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo4-4_zpsdce98997.jpg.html


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

FF - I totally agree with you on Old Navy. My experience with them has been extremely good. Although I am very disappointed that they have gone from 100% cotton to like a 60/40 blend on their short and long sleeve tshirts. That is quite a bummer as they were a total staple for me.

I got these a few weeks back, and really can't say enough about them. Great for kicking around and old school to boot.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

vpkozel - I hear ya on the 100% cotton (I have passed on many items because of that) - which is why I was excited to see that the sweatshirt was 100% cotton. Also, since cotton prices have been lower on the commodity markets (heavy supply, weaker global demand), I bet we start to see more 100% cotton offerings at Old Navy. At least I hope so. Nice kicks.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I tend not to stray from my tried-and-true in sneakers--Sperry CVOs or Vans. One more choice I don't have to think too much about.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So I saw this pic Gamma posted in WAYWT yesterday:



I had never heard of the Pendleton Topster before this, but loved this look. I looked it up on eBay and ran across this, which is now on its way to me:



i then searched "Topster" on the forum, and ran across a thread with this pic of Popinjay:



I loved this look too, and ended up stumbling across this on eBay as well:



So last night, I had never heard of the Topster. 24 hours later, I have two on their way to me. AAAT, you win again...

also, per the sellers, both are in "excellent condition"- the sizing looks like it'll work, so I'm praying for no moth holes lol...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, great looking jackets. We have some Pendleton blankets - which are really, really nice, but I don't think I even knew they made clothes. Good luck, my fingers are crossed for you that there are no holes.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> So last night, I had never heard of the Topster. 24 hours later, I have two on their way to me. AAAT, you win again...


Glad to help fuel the fire, OF. :devil: Popinjay's posts are responsible for my vintage Topster purchase.

Two items arrived yesterday. First, a circa early 1950s Woolrich plaid wool shirt with collar loop. Beautiful condition.

I also received this *super thick and heavy* wool sweater made in the U.K. by Owen Blower. Again, in beautiful condition.

The seller called it a "skiing sweater," but I'm not sure if it falls into that category. My Internet search for Owen Blower didn't reveal anything about this brand, but a chap called Owen Blower was a U.K. cyclist of some note in the 1950s. So is it a "cycling sweater"?

Does anyone know anything about this brand? Perhaps our British friends have some information?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

orange fury said:


> So I saw this pic Gamma posted in WAYWT yesterday:
> 
> I had never heard of the Pendleton Topster before this, but loved this look. I looked it up on eBay and ran across this, which is now on its way to me:
> 
> ...


Love the Topsters. Great finds! With my current collection standing at three, I sure would like to expand it to include a Blackwatch and solid navy Topster(s). If you ever come upon those sized to fit a 46" chest, please let me know.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

I acquired a pair of AE Patriots in Shell, barely worn, if at all; with original box and bags on eBay!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread has made me suddenly want a Topster. Are they supposed to fit pretty large? Searching eBay, the measurements for a "M" all look like they would accommodate a chest of about 44" - 46". I know they are supposed to be very casual, but that seems quite large.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Love those Topsters and that ON sweatshirt. Very solid.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> This thread has made me suddenly want a Topster. Are they supposed to fit pretty large? Searching eBay, the measurements for a "M" all look like they would accommodate a chest of about 44" - 46". I know they are supposed to be very casual, but that seems quite large.


Ive seen varying measurements, but both of mine are tagged M, and the red one supposedly has an actual p2p of 20" and a length of 30"- so the same fit as my RL patch madras. We'll see- I have no qualms about taking in the sides a touch if necessary


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Semper Jeep said:


> This thread has made me suddenly want a Topster. Are they supposed to fit pretty large? Searching eBay, the measurements for a "M" all look like they would accommodate a chest of about 44" - 46". I know they are supposed to be very casual, but that seems quite large.


My chest measures 46" and sometimes up to 47", depending on how well the weight routines have been going. I 've found it necessary to purchase my Topsters in a size XL and have them tailored down a bit. I tried a size L and the buttons pulled noticeably when buttoned. The Topsters on ebay are from an earlier generation of the garments and the sizing may vary. :icon_scratch:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My black watch one is expected to come in next Wednesday, so I'll be able to give a fit analysis then


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Clay J said:


> I acquired a pair of AE Patriots in Shell, barely worn, if at all; with original box and bags on eBay!


If they were 13EEE, you outbid me, or, rather, outsniped me on those. If they don't work out, let me know.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> This thread has made me suddenly want a Topster. Are they supposed to fit pretty large? Searching eBay, the measurements for a "M" all look like they would accommodate a chest of about 44" - 46". I know they are supposed to be very casual, but that seems quite large.


My vintage Topster precedes the 1964 introduction of the Woolmark logo. It's tagged size M and has a pit-to-pit of 22".

My view is that the Topster isn't really meant to be a fitted garment like a sport coat. With alpha-sizing, I don't think close fitting is a realistic expectation. So I wouldn't sweat exact fit too much.

EDIT: I should have added that I wear jacket size 39R and a pit-to-pit of 21" usually works best for me. So my Topster is just a bit bigger than my optimal jacket size.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I realize I'm at risk for ridicule for the unseasonable nature of these, but the recent clearance sale at Brooks made these too hard to pass up...

Color-block boat shoes


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I realize I'm at risk for ridicule for the unseasonable nature of these, but the recent clearance sale at Brooks made these too hard to pass up...
> 
> Color-block boat shoes


I like 'em, they'll make great summer shoes imho


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Regarding the above, does anyone know the history / Trad history of "color-block" as a style / word as it seems to be popping up a lot lately and I don't remembering having seen it in my Trad clothing books or in advertisements from the Trad / Ivy heyday?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got these in today:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4D33-B2A3-9FEE36D49463_zpsw6yhwadx.jpg.html

Bills blackwatch wool with unfinished hems. SUPER excited for the holidays lol


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> The 100% cotton sweatshirt, looks and feels very 1950s and, based on my past experience with Old Navy, I am confident it will hold up well for many washings and many years. It cost $14 on sale.
> 
> https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo3-10_zps3f68dd97.jpg.html


Looks like a great sweatshirt for a great price. If I didn't already have too many grey sweatshirts, I'd probably pick one up myself.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Topsider said:


> Looks like a great sweatshirt for a great price. If I didn't already have too many grey sweatshirts, I'd probably pick one up myself.


I ordered a second one yesterday (could only get the price down to $17 this time [Old Navy is discount code roulette), but still worth it as I can tell it will be the backbone of my fall, work-from-home wardrobe).

What I like about it besides its being 100% cotton and having a vintage look, is that the waist and arm bands feel tight and substantial; I don't think they will stretch out quickly as some other - and much more expensive sweatshirts that I've owned - have. I hate when that happens as then they look like they are just hanging on me.

OF: awesome pants


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

No really big purchases so far as I am pretty set on those items. I have also had some really good thrift finds, but those will mostly be heading to the exchange.

Socks from Sockbroker. I haven't worn them yet, but they feel nice, are 90% cotton and they have a very wide election of fun socks and are very reasonably priced. Unless these are a complete disaster, I see me purchasing from them with some regularity.










And a bunch of ties from thrifts and ebay.




























Still wavering on whether to keep this very nice navy cord Orvis SC with elbow patches or not. I like it a bunch, but just don't know how often I will wear it.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

OF - awesome pants!

I've got a pair of pleated/cuffed wool BW Huntington pants I thrifted last year that I need to have altered in time for the holidays.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Vpkozel- for what it's worth, I really like that Orvis sc. Also, REALLY nice ties.


WillBarrett said:


> OF - awesome pants!I've got a pair of pleated/cuffed wool BW Huntington pants I thrifted last year that I need to have altered in time for the holidays.


Haha thanks, I have to get all but one pair of mine altered. My navy Brooks with snowflakes is fine, but I need the waist done on my BW Tommy Hilfigers, waist/length on my BW bills and green Brooks emblematics, and waist/length/leg width/rise (if possible) on my plaid bills cords. Should be a fun tailor bill lol.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Vpkozel- for what it's worth, I really like that Orvis sc. Also, REALLY nice ties.Haha thanks, I have to get all but one pair of mine altered. My navy Brooks with snowflakes is fine, but I need the waist done on my BW Tommy Hilfigers, waist/length on my BW bills and green Brooks emblematics, and waist/length/leg width/rise (if possible) on my plaid bills cords. Should be a fun tailor bill lol.


I have often thought that being OF's tailor would be a lucrative job. If you lived near Popinjay, I could probably make a living with just the two of you as clients. Then, if Upr Crust from the Fashion Forum would also move to town, I'd be living large. 

Kidding aside, alterations are a big cost to this habit of ours. They are also frustrating because it can be so hard to communicate what you want and hard to find someone who can do it well.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

1920s Swiss Military Watch (via Ebay). I bought it in August, and while it was advertised as running, it stopped shortly after I put it on, but the seller was great - immediately took it back, worked on it and shipped it out all at his expense and all with a positive, proactive attitude - so absolutely no complaints other than that I couldn't wait to get it:

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo4-6_zps2def1f76.jpg.html

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo3-13_zps33b975cc.jpg.html


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

That is an incredible looking timepiece FF! I'm a sucker for Art Deco and cushion cases, so consider me immensely jealous lol :thumbs-up:

Picked these up last night at Marshall's. I wasn't actually intending on buying anything, but we all know how that turns out:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4F7F-851E-8BCEB0720E78_zpszs50w5q1.jpg.html

Ralph Lauren classic fit chinos- I don't have any dark green/olive pants, so I got this to try with brown tweed. Also, they're too long, so I think I'm going to experiment with putting cuffs on myself


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

First PC purchase. Not quite cold enough to wear yet, but these moleskins feel very fluffy and warm


----------



## jimskelton1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just received in the mail a Hober Ancient Roman Map pocket square for my son for Christmas, will post a pick later. Really awesome square.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not much of a suit guy. I haven't any daily, weekly, or even monthly need for a suit. But I've got to go to a wedding in November, so I thought it'd be a great excuse to buy a new suit. I bought two.

This will be the suit I wear to the wedding.









This will be the suit I wear just because I like it.









Now I've got buy shoes, shirts and ties. Lucky me.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Orange, kudos for taking on the cuffing work! With a good six pairs of trousers under my belt (pardon the pun), I might be able to offer some advice. For one, practice on an old beat-up pair of chinos first (or even a couple of pairs). Once you get the hang of it, sewing a cuff is fairly straightforward, but as with anything, a little practice will help. For another, take this on _only_ when you've got time and patience in abundance. You can't rush it, or the results will show.

Beyond that, measure carefully, and re-measure. And: Stick pins are your friend as is the iron. After I make sure my measurements are correct, I iron the cuffs into place and then pin them a couple of times on each side of the leg before beginning to sew.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

To celebrate sending off about twice their number in jackets and suits that don't fit, I picked up an essential and a couple out of season beauties:



















Oxxford hopsack navy blazer, Anderson-Little poplin blend










Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suits with patch pockets, Makers for the seersucker, Wash-n-Wear for the olive poplin


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Just won this McOrvis brand waxed jacket. Anyone ever heard of McOrvis?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

These are the JCP Stafford Deacon boots that have been talked about- pretty nice actually, especially for $50:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-47FC-82B8-D53AEC7B74F5_zpssolk26lf.jpg.html

Ralph Lauren tan cords, NWT eBay win:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-49A5-BA34-7C23C44542B7_zpsazcpr78w.jpg.html


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Wolverine 1000 mile in cordovan no. 8


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

This forum is eroding my stance regarding watches. I might just shave my wrist and start wearing one. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

zeppacoustic said:


> Wolverine 1000 mile in cordovan no. 8


Great, now I hate my non-cordovan ones. Kidding aside, those are gorgeous and, based on my regular 1000 mile ones, you will really enjoy these.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New Pendleton Topster- nary a moth nibble, looks like it's never been worn, and the fit is fantastic:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4B85-8DB4-99E4468B7BE1_zpso9ax3gdy.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-42F8-BCBC-3FB72C3FABA2_zps2f5xtlmf.jpg.html

this is my new housecoat lol. Come onnnn, winter!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

32rock will be pleased to know that I will be warm and safe this winter. I spent too much on a vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater this evening on the 'Bay. But there. Now I have one.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think that is the cat's meow, Orange. Seriously. Love it.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

orange fury said:


> New Pendleton Topster- nary a moth nibble, looks like it's never been worn, and fits fantastic.


Nice. I have quite a few of those, known to me as Topsmans. There was a time when you could get them on eBay for around $10 w/shipping, but I had quite a few before eBay was invented. Used to find them under the Christmas tree and sigh because I really wanted more HO trains. So yes, I wore them even as a boy.

I have around 40. Had maybe 50 until a recent weeding. Got rid of most of the post-WoolMark ones, which heralded in the 70s. Lapels got bigger, plaids got bigger, colors got brighter. Yours is post WoolMark, but probably mid 60s and looks good. My favorites have had all the pockets removed with one sewn inside just in case. For a long time I saved those pockets, thought maybe I could make a quilt until I realized I'm not really a quilt making kind of guy. Again, yours looks good and fits well. Glad you like it


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

orange fury said:


> New Pendleton Topster- nary a moth nibble, looks like it's never been worn, and fits fantastic.


Nice. I have quite a few of those, known to me as Topsmans. There was a time when you could get them on eBay for around $10 w/shipping, but I had quite a few before eBay was invented. Used to find them under the Christmas tree and sigh because I really wanted more HO trains. So yes, I wore them even as a boy.

I have around 40. Had maybe 50 until a recent weeding. Got rid of most of the post-WoolMark ones, which heralded in the 70s. Lapels got bigger, plaids got bigger, colors got brighter. Yours is post WoolMark, but probably mid 60s and looks good. My favorites have had all the pockets removed with one sewn inside just in case. For a long time I saved those pockets, thought maybe I could make a quilt until I realized I'm not really a quilt making kind of guy. Again, yours looks good and fits well. Glad you like it


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> 1920s Swiss Military Watch (via Ebay). I bought it in August, and while it was advertised as running, it stopped shortly after I put it on, but the seller was great - immediately took it back, worked on it and shipped it out all at his expense and all with a positive, proactive attitude - so absolutely no complaints other than that I couldn't wait to get it:
> 
> https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo4-6_zps2def1f76.jpg.html
> 
> https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo3-13_zps33b975cc.jpg.html


That's a very BEAUTIFUL watch! I want one (though I'd probably never wear it, for fear of damage; rather, for display)!

-Quetzal


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

orange fury said:


> New Pendleton Topster- nary a moth nibble, looks like it's never been worn, and fits fantastic:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4B85-8DB4-99E4468B7BE1_zpso9ax3gdy.jpg.html
> 
> ...


I really want a coat like that for indoor/casualwear, but perhaps a brown plaid, or something neutral. Great Find!

-Quetzal


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.


Really? You need pics of Shakespeare too, or maybe he didn't happen?

However, I just may take your little cliched bait. Am in the process of moving trunks into another building and I may just open up the three of Topsmans and snap away. Won't have time nor inclination to pose them, they'll be strewn about, but you'll get the idea. And you'll drool. Tho I'm way past that or they wouldn't be trunked.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## zagfan (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks great Fury. Found one I a thrift today missing e buttons and holes patched everywhere. Bought a black watch tonight on eBay. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> 32rock will be pleased to know that I will be warm and safe this winter. I spent too much on a vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater this evening on the 'Bay. But there. Now I have one.


Hahaha very nice!



Peak and Pine said:


> Nice. I have quite a few of those, known to me as Topsmans. There was a time when you could get them on eBay for around $10 w/shipping, but I had quite a few before eBay was invented.


Coincidentally, my winning bid was $15, so I was actually expecting something to be wrong with it. Very well worth it.



Quetzal said:


> I really want a coat like that for indoor/casualwear, but perhaps a brown plaid, or something neutral. Great Find!


Neutral isn't any fun though!  I'm going to use it all winter, but this does seem to be made for the time frame from thanksgiving to December 25th lol



zagfan said:


> Looks great Fury. Found one I a thrift today missing e buttons and holes patched everywhere. Bought a black watch tonight on eBay. Will post pics when it arrives.


I have a black watch incoming as well, we'll match lol


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Quetzal said:


> That's a very BEAUTIFUL watch! I want one (though I'd probably never wear it, for fear of damage; rather, for display)!
> 
> -Quetzal


Thank you very much.

Two thoughts on the never wearing it:

One, as I've gotten older, I save less things for special occasions and just wear them so that I actually enjoy what I have versus curating a museum of nice clothes while wearing the least-nice things I own.

Two, one of the things I love about vintage watches is that they are - for watches - not expensive (assuming you stay away from the big names and highly sought-after ones) and can be repaired (which can be costly, but also not insane) - hence, for a few hundred dollars (not a small amount of money, but not a lot in the crazy world of watches) you can buy and enjoy wearing them.

Over the past thirty years, I've bought or been given as a gift, (now) five vintage watches, none of which cost more than $250. I wear them all the time, occasionally have them serviced (which can run from $50 - $150 - not cheap, but most of the time, I go several years between servicing any one of them) and enjoy them.

I would encourage you to think about it if you have interest as it is a reasonably priced way to enjoy special watches without going into the world of high-dollar watches.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Two thoughts on the never wearing it:
> 
> ...


agree with all of this. My 4 vintage wristwatches get the most wear out of my collection, honestly. Coincidentally, I'm actually wearing my Elgin today:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Hahaha very nice!


I looked at several of them on the 'Bay. I queried a seller whose sweater I couldn't tell was vintage or not. His reply was basically he did not know but why should it matter, since the sweater has remained unchanged for decades. Okay, you lost that sale, pal.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I looked at several of them on the 'Bay. I queried a seller whose sweater I couldn't tell was vintage or not. His reply was basically he did not know but why should it matter, since the sweater has remained unchanged for decades. Okay, you lost that sale, pal.


Bahaha I've had conversations similar to that before. Always fun lol.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Amusing, yes. I also asked if it was from his own collection or closet, or if he'd picked it up somewhere else (just wanted to know its history). He didn't answer that.



orange fury said:


> Bahaha I've had conversations similar to that before. Always fun lol.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

... my third camel-coloured coat. English made cover-coat, which I intend to wear casually (heresy!) without a jacket- it's halfway between my jacket and overcoat measurements. I'm thinking flannels, turtlenecks and shetlands.

https://postimg.org/image/3ttk8c0pz/

Detail on the fabric:

[url=https://postimg.org/image/f8kpcyhlt/]
[/URL]


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Reuben said:


> To celebrate sending off about twice their number in jackets and suits that don't fit, I picked up an essential and a couple out of season beauties:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an OXXFORD Navy Blazer! Now that's a find! And a BB SEERSUCKER? Nice


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

orange fury said:


> These are the JCP Stafford Deacon boots that have been talked about- pretty nice actually, especially for $50:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-47FC-82B8-D53AEC7B74F5_zpssolk26lf.jpg.html
> 
> Ralph Lauren tan cords, NWT eBay win:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-49A5-BA34-7C23C44542B7_zpsazcpr78w.jpg.html


i have seen those boots at JCP, but must have missed the discussion about them. Do they seem well made? Is the leather plasticky?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> an OXXFORD Navy Blazer! Now that's a find! And a BB SEERSUCKER? Nice


Yup, Oxxford. Went for under $30 shipped on eBay and I can't find a flaw on it. Identical to one I already owned but a size smaller. I'll get MOP buttons put on it when I get the chance but I'm going to miss the awesome red and navy striped lining on the larger one. Been finding Oxxfords for amazing prices on eBay lately, snagged this suit for $25 shipped as well with just a few minor snags along the inseam:










Funny story about the BB seersucker. I actually paid for it by selling a two-button darted model, just a little too short, to a friend of mine here in Athens.



Nobleprofessor said:


> i have seen those boots at JCP, but must have missed the discussion about them. Do they seem well made? Is the leather plasticky?


Fantastically well made for the price and not plastically in the slightest. Looks like full-grain leather to me. I've only worn mine a couple times but I've found them to be very, very comfortable. I think they'll be one of the few pairs of cheap shoes to actually look better with age. They do need a coat of neutral wax straight out of the box or they'll absorb water like a sponge and the laces are kinda crappy, but a nice replacement pair from AE's only $3 shipped.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Monocle said:


> This forum is eroding my stance regarding watches. I might just shave my wrist and start wearing one.
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Pics or it dint happen


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Pics or it dint happen


:biggrin:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got these in today in preparation for winter, two more LL Bean flannel shirts and 4 pairs of Woolrich "Big Wooly" socks (got a fantastic deal on STP- these will be great with my incoming Bean Boots):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-42D6-BE69-38C549480E08_zpsxbpbth1w.jpg.html

Edit: just pulled both shirts out of the wash, I wasn't sure how much I'd like it, but I REALLY like the Black Stewart in person. The Black Watch is great too.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

OF - where'd you find those socks? I had some killer Woolrich socks a while back that I finally wore down. Would love to replace them.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I have the green pair of Woolrich socks. Be warned that they are short and will slide down your ankles. But the color is worth putting up with these gripes.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, how'd you end up w/ sizing on the LLB boots?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> OF - where'd you find those socks? I had some killer Woolrich socks a while back that I finally wore down. Would love to replace them.


Sierra Trading Post, the "Big Wooly" ones (with 70% wool content)- they're around $10/pair, but I found a coupon on retailmenot that brought it to $30/free shipping for all 4 pair



Spin Evans said:


> I have the green pair of Woolrich socks. Be warned that they are short and will slide down your ankles. But the color is worth putting up with these gripes.


i actually originally got the S/M size (which fits size 8-10.5) and they were too small- I sent them back and exchanged them for the L/XL's (which fit 10.5-13), which are these ones. I'm a 10.5, so these fit perfect now.



Duvel said:


> OF, how'd you end up w/ sizing on the LLB boots?


My parents are buying them for my birthday with their LLB credit card (free return shipping), so we bought the 9's and 10's. They should be in by the end of this week, I'll try both and we'll send back the ones that don't fit.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Reuben said:


> Yup, Oxxford. Went for under $30 shipped on eBay and I can't find a flaw on it. Identical to one I already owned but a size smaller. I'll get MOP buttons put on it when I get the chance but I'm going to miss the awesome red and navy striped lining on the larger one. Been finding Oxxfords for amazing prices on eBay lately, snagged this suit for $25 shipped as well with just a few minor snags along the .


You are very lucky to be a relatively common size. 50L Oxxfords are very hard to find even on ebay. There are a few new ones, but the only used one is beige poplin.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> i have seen those boots at JCP, but must have missed the discussion about them. Do they seem well made? Is the leather plasticky?


Echoing what Reuben said, they seem very well made and the leather is surprisingly good. My one quibble is the length of the laces, but I've been tucking them into the opening until I get new ones. JCP/Stafford did really good with this one honestly.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

orange fury said:


> So I saw this pic Gamma posted in WAYWT yesterday:
> 
> I had never heard of the Pendleton Topster before this, but loved this look. I looked it up on eBay and ran across this, which is now on its way to me:
> 
> ...


I hate you. Now I must have one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Luke Eyres. Shipping from UK cost more than the muffler itself.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

This post is not about an October acquisition.

It's about a a pic of Ron Burgundy posted a night or two ago, with the caption, You're a Liar. Trads take note: I prefer to be slugged via PM. But the liar thing may have been my fault: I broke a personal rule to not talk about clothing amounts.

Background: Guy posts a pic of himself in a Pendy Topsman. I say he looks good and mention I have around 40 of those things, culled a while back from 50. Stupid of me. Not because I don't have_ around 40 of those things, culled a while back from 50_, but because here and IRL I'm not supposed to say stuff like that. Personal rule. See above.

But I did. And yesterday in moving trunks around and pulling stuff out for its pent-annual airing, I come across a Pendy tub marked 2008 with 14 Topsmans in it --- at this point I have to ditch the Topsman name and revert to what we up here and back in the 60s called them: Pendy Smokers, from Smoking Jacket, because the ads often showed an entire family wearing Pendys, with Dad in the smoker, usually with a pipe in his mouth.

So there were 14 smokers in this particular tub, not having said hello to me for about 6 years. And there were two other similarly marked tubs so I imagine I have _around 40 of those things, culled a while back from 50._ I opened the one I moved and spread them out on a stone wall, took a pic and a few pattern close-ups. You will note almost the complete absence of Pendleton's favorite color for these things; red. Which is why I now have _around 40 of those things, culled a while back from 50, _it was the red ones that got dumped: I decided I really don't like bright red clothing. In the montage shot, the one on the lower left I got when I was 14, Two in that shot were Christmas gifts from when I was a kid. The others, I don't know. Some from eBay. All are pre WoolMark, meaning 1964. The lower left one is 1959.

(Special note to Reuben: two in this pic will fit you. Special note to everyone else: No, I don't sell my stuff. The Reuben thing is a potential prize for a little something we're going to do together here soon/some day.)


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Sort of begs the question: Why are you hoarding them if you despise the garment? In another thread you declared you had no use for the Topster.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Too cool Peak, I really like that light blue one slightly left of middle in the first picture. Very, very nice! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

For Gamma:

What are you talking about?

And didn't you get the part about slam if you must, but do it via PM? Where precisely have I said I despise them? I recall saying something in another thread about removing the pockets, darting them and switching buttons, is that what you're talking about? Posting anything in this Trad Forum has become a real task of diminishing returns for me.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you, Mr. Orange.

A bit more about the ones shown. One is a no-pattern navy. Only non-pattern I've ever come across. The one on the wall, far left (and shoulda taken a close-up) is actually striped, medium gray with a black shadow stripe. In the montage is a weird mustard and black that I can't find when I look at the wall pic, maybe it's the sun-washed-out one near the top? This was actually sort of fun seeing these after so many years. I may peek into the other two tubs and see what's there. Stay tuned. Am currently shingling a roof, time is precious this time of year up here. Thank ye for the cordial post.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice, Peak. Are you selling any of those? I'm a 42R. Thanks.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Duvel, nay. You know, I've never sold a piece of clothing in my life. Something about that rubs me wrong. And yet I rub the other way, have bought much from private sellers. And I'm thankful for them. I have given stuff away, not to strangers, i. e., Goodwill, but to people I know. But sometimes I've just tossed them. I should probably reconsider that.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Peak and Pine said:


> For Gamma:
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> And didn't you get the part about slam if you must, but do it via PM? Where precisely have I said I despise them? I recall saying something in another thread about removing the pockets, darting them and switching buttons, is that what you're talking about? Posting anything in this Trad Forum has become a real task of diminishing returns for me.


This isn't exactly a ringing endorsement of the Topster:



Peak and Pine said:


> I own 32 Topsmans. And I have problems with all of them. Not mothing or stains, or yes mothing and stains, but that is not the problem because I know how to fix that. The problem, for me but probably not for others here judging from the proud posting of some extremely homely examples, is Pendleton's purposely attaching two humungus lower pockets with the plaid set on the diagonal with the rest of the jacket. Ditto with the breast pocket. Viewed from the front these three items take up half the fabric area and appear as a jumbled mess. Pendleton makes/made the Topsman with three giant leather-twist buttons down the front and one on each cuff, the cuff buttons being the same size as the button-ups. These creatures have to be removed before washing or fall off anyway because the loop was originally made of leather, later thankfully of brass. Most of the Topsmans made after 1070, while of the same quality and construction, are terrible 70s-type plaids. The 70s Topsman also have a much wider collar and lapel. Wanna know why? Because it was the 70s, that's why. The poster above who pegged the Woolmark at '64 was correct, but that doesn't mean Pendleton adhered to it then. It was '68 I believe.
> ...
> 
> I've been swathed in Pendleton since childhood. Immensely fond it; my Evis-y panel jackets, belted mackinaws and especially the half shirt/half jacket thing called the Topsman, but have realized later in life how god awful homely and shapeless so many of them are, including some posted here. But not after I get my hands on them, hands that alter them as above, probably to your horror. Or hands that actually chuck some, making maybe your head explode. Help me, Rhonda.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay. Well, please keep me in mind if you ever decide otherwise.



Peak and Pine said:


> Duvel, nay. You know, I've never sold a piece of clothing in my life. Something about that rubs me wrong. And yet I rub the other way, have bought much from private sellers. And I'm thankful for them. I have given stuff away, not to strangers, i. e., Goodwill, but to people I know. But sometimes I've just tossed them. I should probably reconsider that.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, haven't we been the busy little man digging around trying to back up the word _dispise_. Everything in the above re-post holds true and conflicts not at all with the recent post here. It's much more detailed. And it turns out I have more Pendys than mentioned above. It also turns out I know quite a lot about this particular item, have worn them off and on forever and know how to remake them into a style I today find more pleasing. And all that seems to bother you, doesn't it?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Peak and Pine said:


> Well, haven't we been the busy little man digging around trying to back up the word _dispise_. Everything in the above re-post holds true and conflicts not at all with the recent post here. It's much more detailed. And it turns out I have more Pendys than mentioned above. It also turns out I know quite a lot about this particular item, have worn them off and on forever and know how to remake them into a style I today find more pleasing. And all that seems to bother you, doesn't it?


All it took was a simple search to find the quoted post.

I found the tone of the quoted post rather insulting in a thread where people were sharing examples of Pendletons they enjoy. It comes across as bragging to state that you have tubfulls of garments that you find "homely" and a "jumbled mes."


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

gamma68 said:


> I found the tone of the quoted post rather insulting in a thread where people were sharing examples of Pendletons they enjoy.


Blow off steam on someone else. My cab is waiting. I'm out.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Peak and Pine said:


> Blow off steam on someone else. My cab is waiting. I'm out.


Adios.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ladies, ladies...you're both pretty.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

orange fury said:


> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4F8B-AE39-AAB7ADD49671_zps7akxbc2q.jpg.html


Gorgeous trousers...love the larger plaid! I have coveted these for several years but haven't yet pulled the trigger. Please let us know how the fit is. Enjoy!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Coming off my shopping sabbatical with gusto. Polo slippers and purple label DJ


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Three times. Three friggin' times I've seen a version of this jacket pop up on eBay. Everything I could want, 3/2 roll patch pocket patchwork tweed sack. Each time I've been the only bidder and each time I've gotten sniped at the last minute. I'm not bidding the minimum either, I'm usually set to a fairly generous ceiling. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel your pain. I quit bidding a long time ago. These days I only do Buy Now, esp with Make an Offer. The aggravation of the bid is just not worth it.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

So how come you both don't snipe?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I like the simplicity of just buying something or making an offer. I really despise the bidding aspect of eBay.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

swb120 said:


> Gorgeous trousers...love the larger plaid! I have coveted these for several years but haven't yet pulled the trigger. Please let us know how the fit is. Enjoy!


Thank you! The fit is fantastic, I need the waist taken in a touch (and the legs hemmed, since they're unfinished), but the rise and leg width are fantastic. If I ever buy normal Bills, I think the M2 is my fit.

these pants, white shirt, navy blazer, black loafers, and I think a navy/white pindot bow tie...Christmas parties will be awesome lol


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

M2 is my fit, Orange. It is a bit generous compared to other brands, but that to my mind is not a bad thing.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Duvel said:


> I like the simplicity of just buying something or making an offer. I really despise the bidding aspect of eBay.


Okay. I don't exactly feel your pain, but I think your take is reasonable and probably shared by many.

However, while most probably shop eBay looking for bargains, and I'm not immune to that, that's not my biggest priority; It's getting a one-of-a-kind that I can absolutely get no where else.

An example. Many years ago I bought a canvas and suede Polo jacket here at the Freeport Polo outlet (right across from L. L. Bean, BTW) and paid $100, which was a lot of money for me in 1987. I took it to a dry cleaner in Washington, DC, then forgot about it. Months later I remembered and the cleaner had gotten rid of it. Didn't blame him, my fault. Last year I decided I really, really wanted that jacket back, but it's not 1987 anymore. So what am I to do? After 8 months of looking, eBay finally coughed one up. But there was no BuyItNow, no MakeAnOffer. Just bids. And I got it for $32. Yeaaaaaaaaaa. I like eBay.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Peak and Pine said:


> Okay. I don't exactly feel your pain, but I think your take is reasonable and probably shared by many.
> 
> However, while most probably shop eBay looking for bargains, and I'm not immune to that, that's not my biggest priority; It's getting a one-of-a-kind that I can absolutely get no where else.
> 
> An example. Many years ago I bought a canvas and suede Polo jacket here at the Freeport Polo outlet (right across from L. L. Bean, BTW) and paid $100, which was a lot of money for me in 1987. I took it to a dry cleaner in Washington, DC, then forgot about it. Months later I remembered and the cleaner had gotten rid of it. Didn't blame him, my fault. Last year I decided I really, really wanted that jacket back, but it's not 1987 anymore. So what am I to do? After 8 months of looking, eBay finally coughed one up. But there was no BuyItNow, no MakeAnOffer. Just bids. And I got it for $32. Yeaaaaaaaaaa. I like eBay.


i do Buy it now or make an offer most often, but this exact reason is why I don't mind bidding. I won that Topster at $13, the black watch I had to make several offers on, but it's not stuff you're going to find just anywhere.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^

Very good. Do you snipe?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> 
> Very good. Do you snipe?


no, I dont, about as close as I get is submitting bids in the last minute so as not to alert someone they've been outbid lol. Like I said though, I primarily do BIN or submit an offer


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> no, I dont, about as close as I get is submitting bids in the last minute so as not to alert someone they've been outbid lol. Like I said though, I primarily do BIN or submit an offer


I snipe way too often. I tend to only place bids in the last 20 seconds. Even then I still lose half my auctions.

On a good note, last month I won a collection of blue dress shirts. Fortunately, four of the Paul Stuarts fit me great.

unfortunately, the others were too small for me so they will be going on the exchange. And I can get rid some of my personal stuff that are just a tad too large for me.


----------



## zagfan (Nov 7, 2013)

Fury, If you want to add to your topster collection I noticed that there are quite a few on ebay mistakenly identified as Pendleton 49ers. BTW great game against EWU to start the season. Kind of fun having Colin Cowherd (ESPN) back in town.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My Norwegian arrived today. I can't believe how warm this thing is.

Rather vintage-y, too. I don't know what true vintage is anymore, but it is old enough to have what looks to me like an older style label, wider shoulders, and the old cuffs. 

Did I mention it is warm? Depths of winter kind of warm. Wicked warm, as they might say in Maine.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

New tweed! Needs to be shortened about a 3/4ths of an inch but other than that it's perfect.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> My Norwegian arrived today. I can't believe how warm this thing is.


Try a thick flannel shirt under it (we all know my recommendation will be LLB flannel). Best thing ever in below freezing temps.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I bet. I'll probably feel differently in December and January, but right now, I think a flannel, this sweater, and either my LLB parka or field coat will turn me into a walking furnace. LLB makes this stuff substantial--thick and warm.



orange fury said:


> Try a thick flannel shirt under it (we all know my recommendation will be LLB flannel). Best thing ever in below freezing temps.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Finally the proud owner of Bean Boots:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4FE6-864C-82AAA51135DA_zps9qbaahik.jpg.html

i posted this pic in two other threads and wanted to get multiple opinions. I bought a size 10 and size 9 to test out the sizing. I plan on wearing these in cold weather and in the rain (with heavy wool socks), but not consistently in the snow. The pic on the left is the size 10s, with the outer edge of the tape where my big toe ends, the pic on the right is the 9s.

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4E84-AFC7-ED51ACCDDDD7_zpstytrmmib.jpg.html

The 9s feel more snug (certainly not uncomfortable), and the 10s have quite a bit of heel slippage. Thoughts on which one has the better fit? I've been trying on both and can't seem to decide which fits better.

EDIT: for those interested, I kept the 10's. The slippage ended up not being that bad, and they are large enough that I can wear my ultra heavy socks- I think they'll end up being more versatile.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

The one that fits better (don't overthink it).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The heel slippage would bother me, OF. I'd go with the smaller ones myself.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Allen Edmonds "The Duke". Made with the same leather as "The Duke" football


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FJW said:


> Allen Edmonds "The Duke". Made with the same leather as "The Duke" football
> 
> View attachment 13030


that is unbelievably cool, I want.


----------



## AndrewH (Sep 19, 2014)

L-feld said:


> New kicks from the Shoebank.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Very nice!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Three things I love in regards to neckties: emblematics, holiday specific ties, and Ferrell Reed. Coincidentally, this hits all three:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4CDF-8A2E-FE7A325E16AB_zpsxp6mgrte.jpg.html

guess what OF will be wearing on thanksgiving day


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

Hats off to my Grandad. They made their garments like cast iron!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

FJW, i saw those on-line and was intrigued - they look awesome. How does the leather feel - stiff or soft?

OF, I feel the same way about holiday ties - that's a beautiful one. 

LFed, handsome looking new shoes.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Wish there was a way I could wear a tie at Thanksgiving without drawing the ire of the rest of the family, my darling wife excepted.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> Wish there was a way I could wear a tie at Thanksgiving without drawing the ire of the rest of the family, my darling wife excepted.


Oh I fully expect to draw the ire of certain parties at thanksgiving, but you probably guess how great my concern is lol. Honestly I think my family has come to expect it at least.

besides, that's my birthday, they can deal lol.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Another new tie in time for fall, vintage Lands' End this time:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4554-8FD6-07408AAC2B82_zps9xex5nm0.jpg.html


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

For me, 3 BB OCBDs (white, pink, blue-white u. stripe) and a Seiko SKX009 on rubber.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Footjoy Tassel loafers:

URL=https://s1382.photobucket.com/user/dhsnook/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb35659e3.j[/URL]

I love these shoes! And I should because I think this makes 4 pair. I really need to find these in other colors. I would really like Burgundy, brown, cognac, etc. Anything other than black. Still I love them. Got them off the 'bay for a song at least compared to what these often sell for.

if anyone has these in 11.5C or 11.5D in a color other than black, please let me know. I'm a buyer!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

My other purchase this month:

Alden Shell Tassels 



They look pretty good after some serious brushing and elbow grease. The picture makes them look darker than they are. The almost look like cigar brown. These are also the shoes that have caused me such a dilemma about whether to have Alden restore them. They have a soft spot in the sole and the welt is cracked in one spot and starting to separate .


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys are awful, awful influences. Why? Because these showed up on my doorstep tonight:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4C01-82CC-38A20FB4FF02_zpsbzj3l1yo.jpg.html

got these during the 3/$220 sale and used the double corporate discount to get them at $180 after tax/shipping. They're the Extra Slim fit in 15x34- the two problems I have with them are that they fit flawlessly, and now I don't want to buy an OCBD from anyone else ever again.

So thanks for giving me a taste for expensive shirts :tongue2:. Looks like I'll be waiting with bated breath for the 4/$200 deal...


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Bra ha ha!!!

But I know what you mean. Once you go Brooks...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just the feel of the fabric out of the bag makes it worthwhile, as well as, that perfect BB OCBD blue. I didn't buy this round, but I thought they were 3 for $180 for everyone, cause I checked, looked in my closet and said "no, I have too many already," but would have sworn the price was 3 for $180 on sale before any corporate discounts? 

Either way - enjoy - they are worth the money IMHO. I have one on today (that, I'm sure cost me $60 as I always buy them on sale) along with my $14 Old Navy chinos, and my $13 Old Navy sweatshirt - I can do cheap, but I can't do cheap OCBDs.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

$60 is not a bad price for a great OCBD. I definitely want to add more to my closet.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been looking for a fit like this for a very long time:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4CCC-9048-5588666F9E6E_zpsdta6lfai.jpg.html

I was nervous about a 15 neck/34 sleeve length, but it fits perfectly (I wash cold and hang dry, so I'm not concerned with shrinkage). The torso and high armholes are what I'm most impressed with though- minimal/no folding in the back, and the arm holes are high enough that I have a complete range of motion. If I had a shirt done bespoke, this is the fit I would be aiming for.

I know that there's an aversion to Extra Slim Fit around here, but this fits exactly how I want a shirt to fit. Looks like Brooks has a new regular customer...


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I've been looking for a fit like this for a very long time:
> 
> I was nervous about a 15 neck/34 sleeve length, but it fits perfectly (I wash cold and hang dry, so I'm not concerned with shrinkage). The torso and high armholes are what I'm most impressed with though- minimal/no folding in the back, and the arm holes are high enough that I have a complete range of motion. If I had a shirt done bespoke, this is the fit I would be aiming for.
> 
> I know now there's an aversion to Extra Slim Fit around here, but this fits exactly how I want a shirt to fit. Looks like Brooks has a new regular customer...


Great fit! And congrats on the new purchases! I know you have been wanting to do so for some time. Glad it didn't disappoint.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FINALLY got my black watch Topster in- just like the other one, immaculate condition:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4E1A-A827-799D0366326A_zpsayydibik.jpg.html

I love both of mine, but I think this will be a bit more versatile:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-42BB-B08B-E16394217009_zpsvonbc39n.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice, OF. Love that blackwatch topster. Where'd you pick this up?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

One thing on your fit pic above... This is probably more my obsession than any fault of your own, but my only critique is to ask that you look at the gig line and line things up respectively. I prefer to bring the edge of the belt buckle in particular in line with everything else. Admittedly this was virtually drilled in to me through my years of military service, but I think it is also a good standard to apply in civilan attire too.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eBay, went back and forth with the seller on BIN, but got it for a really good price.

per the gig line- I'm normally the same way, I had a 5 second window to take that pic though and didn't have time to straighten it up


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> One thing on your fit pic above... This is probably more my obsession than any fault of your own, but my only critique is to ask that you look at the gig line and line things up respectively. I prefer to bring the edge of the belt buckle in particular in line with everything else. Admittedly this was virtually drilled in to me through my years of military service, but I think it is also a good standard to apply in civilan attire too.


But, aren't you one (of the many) that espouses the slightly wrinkled look? That doesn't fit with the military precision habit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> But, aren't you one (of the many) that espouses the slightly wrinkled look? That doesn't fit with the military precision habit.


I practice what I call "controlled wrinkling"- the details are correct (gig line, pants break, tie knot/dimple, etc), but the shirt and chinos are unironed and with a textured sportcoat or blazer. This turns the wrinkling into a textural detail and lends nonchalance without sloppiness to the overall look (IMHO).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I practice what I call "controlled wrinkling"- the details are correct (gig line, pants break, tie knot/dimple, etc), but the shirt and chinos are unironed and with a textured sportcoat or blazer. This turns the wrinkling into a textural detail and lends nonchalance without sloppiness to the overall look (IMHO).


+1 Agree completely (and well described) - I try to do the same - very thoughtful wrinkling is how I think about it. I've gone as far as to steam out big sloppy wrinkles out of a pair of chinos or a crumpled collar for a OCBD, while leaving the rest of the garment with "normal" wrinkling. I fully expect to be committed some day.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I fully expect to be committed some day.


Ill join you, I hear the food is decent. The straight jackets had better have natural shoulders though....


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

No! I'm not sure where you got that idea, but heavens, no. I iron everything, and only run out of the house unironed if I am very late (poor planning) or wearing clothes for yardwork, etc. However, even when I'm in wrinkled clothes, the gigline is checked, I assure you.



Nobleprofessor said:


> But, aren't you one (of the many) that espouses the slightly wrinkled look? That doesn't fit with the military precision habit.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> The straight jackets had better have natural shoulders though....


LOL - good one


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I've been looking for a fit like this for a very long time:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4CCC-9048-5588666F9E6E_zpsdta6lfai.jpg.html
> 
> I was nervous about a 15 neck/34 sleeve length, but it fits perfectly (I wash cold and hang dry, so I'm not concerned with shrinkage). The torso and high armholes are what I'm most impressed with though- minimal/no folding in the back, and the arm holes are high enough that I have a complete range of motion. If I had a shirt done bespoke, this is the fit I would be aiming for.
> ...


 I'm new to this forum so I can't comment on the referenced aversion, but I for what it's worth there's nothing wrong with the fit of that shirt and nothing that screams "slim" per se; it just fits well in the right places. I own a few and am likewise pleased. Enjoy.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Double sided Luke Eyres scarf came in yesterday. Beautiful. The other side is grey with two red stripes.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Popinjay - really nice. love to see the other side, but it can wait 'till you post and action shot of you wearing it. Enjoy.


----------



## Fenster (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome popinjay.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

A pair of these on the way now: 

Really need a pair of new boots as well but these were hard to resist


----------



## cadrad (Jun 6, 2014)

I am new to this forum and I am very pleased to see some people buying PRL and not a lot of discussion about how terrible PRL is. Although I am new to internet clothing discussion, I have dressed trad since high school without really knowing it, and I have a decided fondness for PRL, which I consider to be well made, well wearing, and timeless.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

A truly vintage scarf, 1960's, feels like rayon.


And for you FF, since it's so heavy I probably won't be wearing it for a while yet, the other side of that Luke Eyres scarf. Just had the thought it'd be the perfect scarf for the OSU fan, if only I watched football regularly.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Popinjay, thank you for posting the other side of the scarf. You can't go wrong with either side - that is a really nice one.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

orange fury said:


> FINALLY got my black watch Topster in- just like the other one, immaculate condition:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4E1A-A827-799D0366326A_zpsayydibik.jpg.html
> 
> I love both of mine, but I think this will be a bit more versatile:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-42BB-B08B-E16394217009_zpsvonbc39n.jpg.html


I almost never feel envy, but today...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Himself said:


> I almost never feel envy, but today...


Haha I appreciate it, I love these things. I may or may not have a third on it's way to me this week...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

A hit and a miss today. The hit- NOS Corbin reds from Murray's Toggery Shop. Still has the original tags, I'm guessing they're from the 80's. Took me a sec to get used to the poly content, but they seem like they'll be great when summer hits:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4B9B-9FB6-17440EA5B667_zpshopw5ist.jpg.html

I will have to let the waist and seat out a half inch, but no big deal. Unfinished bottoms too.

also, neat tagging IMHO:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-40B4-BB95-3CF7F70194CD_zpshyhmijy8.jpg.html

the miss- I found some NWT Bills twill M3's on eBay for a great price. Got them in- there's no way. Even if I got the legs slimmed down enough to not be sails (and the waist needs to be taken in quite a bit, in addition to the unfinished legs), the rise is still way too high for me. It measures 11", and just makes me look incredibly unbalanced. It's a shame too, since the fabric and construction is top notch.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> A hit and a miss today. The hit- NOS Corbin reds from Murray's Toggery Shop. Still has the original tags, I'm guessing they're from the 80's. Took me a sec to get used to the poly content, but they seem like they'll be great when summer hits:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4B9B-9FB6-17440EA5B667_zpshopw5ist.jpg.html
> 
> ...


What size are they? I may be interested in taking them off your hands.


----------



## Hullabaloo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great looking coat! Do they run very large? I wear a size 42 jacket and would normally expect a large to fit but it sounds like I might need to go down a size.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Hullabaloo said:


> Great looking coat! Do they run very large? I wear a size 42 jacket and would normally expect a large to fit but it sounds like I might need to go down a size.


I wear a 42R and I wear a medium in the topster.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Hullabaloo said:


> Great looking coat! Do they run very large? I wear a size 42 jacket and would normally expect a large to fit but it sounds like I might need to go down a size.


I wear a 38 jacket normally, and mine are Medium. The do fit large in the torso on me, but they're not meant to be fitted. Plus, I don't even think they make a small, but if they did the sleeves would be too short.

FWIW, I think Gamma normally wears a 39 jacket and a Medium Topster- point being, one size seems to fit many body types.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I don't even think they make a small, but if they did the sleeves would be too short.


They do, I have one. Sleeves are about the same as the medium. 
Actually if anyone wanted to trade some ties or anything at all for a small, it doesn't fit me anymore.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> They do, I have one. Sleeves are about the same as the medium.
> Actually if anyone wanted to trade some ties or anything at all for a small, it doesn't fit me anymore.


What is the biggest difference in dimensions? Chest?


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> What is the biggest difference in dimensions? Chest?


It's at home at the moment, and I probably won't be back for a few weeks. I'll measure it then and let you know. I know I've posted the measurements on some thread before, but I don't remember which one.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Cross-post from the Loake thread.

Just arrived.

I was supposed to be buying something practical with a Dainite sole for winter, but this was an impulse buy as they were selling at big discount on the Loake Factory Outlet ebay store.
Burford suede boots.
Got the last pair in my size.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple hits in the mail today. First, when I ordered the M3's that I sent back today, I also ordered a pair Bills M3-SRSD (not sure what that means) in "summer red". Which I thought was red. I was incorrect, these are pink- unquestionably, unabashedly pink (or super faded Nantucket red):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4726-8FFE-9F6E9319C711_zpshsjnhwdg.jpg.html

Surprisingly, these fit much better than the twill M3's I returned. I bought those in 35 and these in 34, knowing that I would have to take in the waist on both, but even a single size down made these significantly slimmer in the thighs. If I find some 32's I think I'll give them another shot.

second package- I swear this is the last one I'm getting:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4DAE-B543-32D36AE29AAB_zpspihtfraq.jpg.html

Pendleton Topster, I love these things. this one doesn't have the Woolmark on the tag, so it's older than the other two, but I'm still 3 for 3 on them being in fantastic shape. This one does seem a touch bigger in the chest than the other two , so I may see about having it brought in to the dimensions of the other two if it bugs me too badly:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4EE2-95AC-34D5270C11B7_zpsci1tw2yx.jpg.html


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Got a good deal on these on ebay--like new Alden Cape Cod loafers...


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

orange fury said:


> the miss- I found some NWT Bills twill M3's on eBay for a great price. Got them in- there's no way. Even if I got the legs slimmed down enough to not be sails (and the waist needs to be taken in quite a bit, in addition to the unfinished legs), the rise is still way too high for me. It measures 11", and just makes me look incredibly unbalanced. It's a shame too, since the fabric and construction is top notch.


Don't you have a pair of M1's?! I'm so confused.

Also, your tailor should be able to take in the crotch for a reasonable cost. If they're slimming the legs, anyway, it might be included, since both jobs are typically done through the same seam.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

L-feld said:


> Don't you have a pair of M1's?! I'm so confused.
> 
> Also, your tailor should be able to take in the crotch for a reasonable cost. If they're slimming the legs, anyway, it might be included, since both jobs are typically done through the same seam.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, but those are my waist size already. Also, those are corduroy and plaid, which I won't find easily elsewhere (or for the $20 I got them for), so I'm doing whatever it takes to make them fit. As much as I like Bills, I can easily find khaki twill chinos that fit better from the start


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> Got a good deal on these on ebay--like new Alden Cape Cod loafers...


What's the fit like on those? I had a pair that ran small, very small.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> What's the fit like on those? I had a pair that ran small, very small.


Just a tad big. Fit the same as my Cape Cod bits.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Odradek - great looking boots. Sometimes you have to be opportunistic when a great bargain pops up (which is practical). 

OF - you will rock those pants in that color, while not what you thought you were getting, they have you written all over them. Great looking Pendleton as well - are you wearing your Pendletons more a sport coat substitute or an outwear / fall jacket substitute?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, for what it's worth, my M2s are a 34-waist, although I could have gone to a 35 for just slightly more ease in the waist. However, that one inch difference also slims them down just enough so that they don't feel baggy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF - you will rock those pants in that color, while not what you thought you were getting, they have you written all over them. Great looking Pendleton as well - are you wearing your Pendletons more a sport coat substitute or an outwear / fall jacket substitute?


Haha thank you, I'm pretty excited about them. I'll wait until probably March or April to have them tailored.

per the Pendleton, I'm wearing it as a cross between a sport coat and a sweater substitute. I won't wear a tie with them, but I will only really wear them over chinos and an open collar OCBD, like this (cross post from WAYWT):

At this point though I've only really worn them at home or on my patio as a housecoat- not to say I won't wear them out and about (I took one to work to wear in my car and at my desk one day, which worked pretty well), but it's not been consistently cool enough yet.



Duvel said:


> OF, for what it's worth, my M2s are a 34-waist, although I could have gone to a 35 for just slightly more ease in the waist. However, that one inch difference also slims them down just enough so that they don't feel baggy.


My M2's are a 34 and M1's are a 32- both felt slimmer (slightly) through the leg than the M3's in 35. I need to get some M3's in 32 or 33 to try out.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, thank you. I don't know if you've ever seen the TV show "Father Knows Best" (even I was too young to see it in first run, but I've seen the repeats) and the father would come home, take off his suit jacket, hang it in the hall closet and put on a more casual sport coat. Not a Pendleton, but definitely a more casual (heavier texture, less shape) sport coat than his suit jacket. Always struck me as a bit odd, but I guess the idea was that he didn't want to change his clothes or mess up his suit's jacket.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

FF, I've definitely noticed that as well from Father Knows Best. Which is funny, because the de facto home uniform nowadays is a lot like Bud's: a t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> FF, I've definitely noticed that as well from Father Knows Best. Which is funny, because the de facto home uniform nowadays is a lot like Bud's: a t-shirt and jeans.


It's beyond funny that, that is his "lay about at home" attire. In general, that show is a Trad / Ivy playground. I will watch it just for the clothes sometimes (or used to).


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Picked this up last week to wear with the pinstripe suit I'll be wearing to a friends wedding.









Picked these up today.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, thank you. I don't know if you've ever seen the TV show "Father Knows Best" (even I was too young to see it in first run, but I've seen the repeats) and the father would come home, take off his suit jacket, hang it in the hall closet and put on a more casual sport coat. Not a Pendleton, but definitely a more casual (heavier texture, less shape) sport coat than his suit jacket. Always struck me as a bit odd, but I guess the idea was that he didn't want to change his clothes or mess up his suit's jacket.


Haha we used to have a DVD set when I was growing up. I see mine as closer to a sweater though, honestly.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got my 3 Brooks OCBDs back in the mail today (I exchanged the 15 neck for 15.5). Only problem was, one of the shirts wasn't a 15.5:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4E96-B02B-761863E63EF7_zpsg9paepdi.jpg.html

even funnier was that the shirt and the bag it was in were both tagged correctly:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4D8F-8DA5-158FF6ABE0BA_zpszl13ifod.jpg.html

i called CS and they told me that they'll mail out the new one as soon as the return label was scanned. I took it to the post office right then and there, so hopefully the 3rd one will come in reasonable time...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, while it can and does happen to every company, that is sloppy for BB. At least you have the two now and can see how the fit works through a wash cycle.


----------

